# Jean sebastian Bach own godz his mentors



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I Wonder if those that come before him had any influence on him what were is primal godz..
Did he left any comment on past composer before him and commented on them...

What Bach highly regarded has genious that rival him and came before his time...
what about Frescobaldi? but are there other possible influence on Young Bach...

:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Buxtehude was an early influence, notably on the organ works. I am aware that Bach also studied the works of composers like Schutz and Palestrina. Naturally, he was also aware of contemporary trends as well, and took note of what people like Vivaldi and Telemann were doing.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

At great risk and expense, spies working for Holy Roman Emperor Charles VI stole a sample of the Bach compound and brought it to Vienna in 1727, where a chemical analysis is rumored to have revealed it to be a simple emulsion of Buxtehude and Vivaldi. However, perhaps due to rapidly changing fashions in music, the Austrian government did not immediately take advantage of this discovery, and eventually all research was destroyed as a precondition for the recognition of the Pragmatic Sanction by the Elector of Saxony in the Treaty of Vienna of 1738.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I Wonder if those that come before him had any influence on him what were is primal godz..
> Did he left any comment on past composer before him and commented on them...
> 
> What Bach highly regarded has genious that rival him and came before his time...
> ...


My favourite influencer of young Bach is Georg Bohm.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Buxtehude was an early influence, notably on the organ works. I am aware that Bach also studied the works of composers like Schutz and Palestrina. Naturally, he was also aware of contemporary trends as well, and took note of what people like Vivaldi and Telemann were doing.


Oh I'd say he was slightly more than influential on young Bach seeing as he walked some 250 miles to go see him in person (Bach to see Buxtehude, that is).

I'd also add Albinoni & Johann Crüger to the list of influences, Crüger in particular had many of his melodies pop up in Bach's vocal works.


----------

